# Need help to install window



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is the window I am using for my coop , an old slider basement window. How do I install it into the wall? I know I have to frame for it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Has it got like a 3/4 inch flange all around the outside of the window? If it does cut the hole for the window the size of the inside diameter so all you have to do is set the window in the hole and screw the flange to the outside wall. You won't even need to frame it. You will need to put an extra window with hardware cloth over that to keep critters from breaking in. I built mine larger than the window and screwed that to the outside of the coop, that way I could easily open and close the window from inside. 

It is hard to tell just what kind you have by the pic.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

im with robin on this one. The main reason we frame windows in house is regukation and to keep to code. the windows are also often times heavy and the added framing helps hold it all together. In out coops however, we are not typically required to build to code, with that I would cut a hole the size of the window add a solid bead of silicone and screw it in place. 
I built my first coop to code.. spent way more then I wanted on extra materials.. only to have the realization later down the road that a chicken does not require its living quarters to be 2x4 stud to code


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Well I was able to figure it out! It is now installed, caulked, insulated, and framed!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations on the install. You will get better and better at the construction thing since there is always something else to build or install. 

Your coop is what? 9X9? Remember to consider the number of birds you have in there. 

Now you need to over lay a pieces of wood over the wire you have attached. The idea is that you don't want critters, like raccoons, to be able to pull the wire off where its attached. And believe me they can.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

hey, whats up with the window sill planter, looks a little wabi sabi? I agree with robin, though I have not had the ***** pull my coop apart, something a while back, possibly a black bear, did come and break a window out through the hardware cloth. Had i put the firring strips down to lock the wire in place I do not think the window would have been broken out. 
I also used beastly staples that went all the way into the ply and stud work.. but still, safety is paramount..


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

The wire was laid out and then plywood went over it, so it can't be pulled out or pushed in. The planter was purposefully done that way for character.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Update


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a fun, whimsical little spot. I hope you had fun doing it because from this side of the screen its absolutely adorable.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I still need to put the metal roof on but otherwise it is done. When spring gets here I will add trim and stuff.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One suggestion for the ramp for the not so agile Silkies, either put some outdoor carpeting on it or some battens every foot or so. I found that my birds handled the ramp with a great deal more ease using the carpet. Until I installed the carpet, a couple wouldn't even attempt the ramp. Others would come sliding down or falling off.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I used a scrap piece of a wooden border fence trim. I nailed it to the ramp so they have a foothold. You can also try lattice too if you have any around. This is before the coop was finished.


----------

